# Hello am Hope 171 and i have just joined *



## hope171 (Jul 11, 2007)

I just wanted to sey hello to you all. This is my first IVF treatment. I started my Nasal spray on the 9th July 07. So far no problems. My main concern is not having a period yet and its the 19th july. I have to go for my down regulation on the 24th july. Can anyone give me advise please.
Thanks x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Welcome to FF.  Good Luck with the IVF.
 

Emma
x x x x


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Hope

Sorry, I can't help you with your IVF query.  But I can send you lots of                

Best of luck and hope you get a  

Louj x


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Hope171,

Welcome to FF. I have always dregged using Burselin injections not sniffing, but certainly Burselin can sometimes delay your af arriving. When you say you go for your down regulation do you mean your base line scan to see if you have down regged? If that is the case you still have a few days for af to arrive and don't worry you can still have the scan even if you are bleeding. But if you are at all concerned then contact your clinic I am sure they will put your mind at rest.

Not very good at putting in links but there are boards with people who are cycling together why don't you come and join me and the Summer Sensations on Cycle buddies , July/August
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=46.0

Good luck in your treatment.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Hope171

welcome to Fertility Friends

Just wanted to post to wish you lots of luck with your IVF

Veitchy has left the link for summer sensations

best of luck honey

Emxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Hon! 

When I downregged for IUi it delayed my period and took a while for it to happen

They can prescribe some called provera to bring on a bleed but I don't know if they can do it whilst downregulating. Worth asking though


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *Hope171* and welcome to the site 

Sorry to hear of the problems you have been having make a baby but you have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support.

I will leave you a couple of links to try out.

IVF board................http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

Girl and boy thread (fun area).........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=1.0

We also have a great chatroom (check the index for themed chats). It is often good to talk to people who understand what you are going through. Every Friday Night at varied times is NEWBIE NIGHT Miss TC, Dizzi squirrel or I will be in there to help you use the chatroom, answer any questions, etc. If you can't make it on Friday night, just send one of us a personal message and we will meet you in there at a prearranged time for a short "one2one" session to show you the ropes.

For more info on Newbie Night follow the link...http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85409.0

Good luck with everything

Kate xx​


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Hope171, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Good luck with this treatment cycle. When down regulating it is not unusual for ladies to not have periods as and when they might normally expect them (or have been told to expect them by thier climic). Some ladies don't bleed at all if their lining is already thin enough and go on to start after the baseline scan and some, occsionally need a few more days to down reg. If you are at all concerned, it is best to give your clinic a call. 

Do come and join the Summer Sensations as Veitchy has suggested. There are lots of ladies at exactly the same point in their treatment as you are now.

Don't forget to check out those other links Kate has lefts for you, and keep us informed on how things are going for you.

C~x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Hope171 

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
check out the *FAQ thread * too - heres the Link CLICK HERE

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## hope171 (Jul 11, 2007)

Many thanks for all your lovely messages. As i have just joined the site it will take me a we bit of time to get used to understanding my treatment etc. This is my first IVF traetment. I am glad i joined. x  

I had my period on Friday 20th. I was glad because i have been taking my nasal spray since the 9th july. I have to attend the hosptal on the 24th july for my stimulation drugs (injection)

I noticed that on the 1st  Day of my period. I had to get up at 4am in the morning because i took severe diarrhoea and period pains. I had to take the day of college. I would be glad of some feedback?

Today 21st July feeling abit better this morning.xxxxx

Regards Hope 171


----------

